# Call of Duty 4



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 6, 2007)

I just noticed that this game is already shipping and in stores. I thought this game came out on like the 13th or something? Since when has it been the 5th?


----------



## ktr (Nov 6, 2007)

Sadly cod4 only has 5hrs of game play. Hopefully it has a bad ass muliplayer.

Atm, I am waiting for Assassin Cread.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 6, 2007)

ktr said:


> Sadly cod4 only has 5hrs of game play. Hopefully it has a bad ass muliplayer.
> 
> Atm, I am waiting for Assassin Cread.



Are you kidding me!? If thats teh case, its off my buy list. 

I to am waiting for AC. Thats going to be a great game. One week from tomorrow.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll get it when its $30, if the MP is any good.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats sad...  all new games have such bad playtime.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't care if it's only 5 hours if it's bad ass.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 6, 2007)

Whe you play a demo 10 times and it's still fun....what else do you need to say?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 6, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Whe you play a demo 10 times and it's still fun....what else do you need to say?



Very true, it's on my "to get" list for sure, and I do hope the MP is a good experience, I feel it will be. Granted I think they spent too much time on tech and delivering an epic, movie style experience and feel, it's going to be a treat of a video game. I just hope if the MP is as good as I hope, that enough others purchase it to make MP a good experience.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 6, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Whe you play a demo 10 times and it's still fun....what else do you need to say?



agreed


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2007)

just have to say pathetic what is 5 hours nothing i could play a demo on all modes for free to get that amount of play, i think that 20hrs is kinda short for a game i remember when games were like 35 hrs and still fun to replay, i just hate how games like portal and bioshock are short and i think stranglehold was like 7hrs play time.

i hope that this was made by the team that made cod 1 and 2 and not the console versions those sucked even if mulitplayer is good i think that just having a single player thats short is a rip off because i know some of my friends who dont play mulitplayer.

I think that it must be due to more features being added and that the new technology just makes games longer to develop.

might be that they plan to release an expansion pack which would normally be welcome but not when the original is only 5hrs.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2007)

ktr said:


> Sadly cod4 only has 5hrs of game play. Hopefully it has a bad ass muliplayer.
> 
> Atm, I am waiting for Assassin Cread.



is there a link to this claim of 5hrs of gameplay...just wondering not implying anything!


----------



## ktr (Nov 6, 2007)

I think this game is gonna disappoint for many people. This game does not look much next gen, doesn't feel next gen...to me, this feels like a mod of CoD2 (like 2142 was to bf2). Which is still not bad, new flavor to a good game...

So buying this game is more or less solely for multiplayer. Games like UT3 would have more to offer.


----------



## ktr (Nov 6, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> is there a link to this claim of 5hrs of gameplay...just wondering not implying anything!



There are so many reviews now, all saying that the game is short. Nothing new though, all the CoD are a tad short.

5 hours on medium
8 hours on hard


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2007)

I must really suck at COD2 then...seemd like it took me a week or so of a few hrs a day to beat it on its hardest setting. The multiplayer is the reason to buy in all honesty, but I could only amass 50 kills per round avg. Most of the top players were in the 80-120 range.


----------



## ktr (Nov 6, 2007)

I just realized that this game was announced in April of this year! How much game can you make in 7 months. Defiantly NOT next gen IMO.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 6, 2007)

ktr said:


> I just realized that this game was announced in April of this year! How much game can you make in 7 months. Defiantly NOT next gen IMO.



How long were they working on it before the announcement in April though?


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 6, 2007)

How many hours was Gears of War, 4? GoW was still a awesome game.


----------



## ktr (Nov 6, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How long were they working on it before the announcement in April though?



i dunno know, but I am quite surprised how this anticipated game is announced and released in the same year.


----------



## d44ve (Nov 6, 2007)

Eh, I just want it for the MP


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2007)

Well the ign review says its about 5hrs on medium and if you play at a harder level maybe an extra 3 or 4 hours, well i think that they mustve been making that game for more than 7 months becasue there last game was COD2 on PC you seen the graphics and physics they look good but it must have a low price tag to be able to back up the quick single player.

Gears of War was about 10 hours well maybe less but it was okay the gameplay wasnt so ground breaking but freaking good graphics still some of the best on 360. It just got annoying the 8 person multiplayer was boring and even playing it again when you knew what would happen. Also the fact that the chainsaw was annoying to work and just quicker to blast rounds into them locust. I think the PC version will be good because it will fix the annoying trying to get cover it wont let you and the chainsaw .

Aside from me bashing Gears i actually liked the game first play through

I think there's many more games to buy like Mass Effect, Crysis, Hellgate (not so much) and  Gears on PC, ive even pre orderd Smackdown and i want to get Assassin Creed for me to even consider forking out £40 for 5hrs on my 360 is ridiculous lol id laugh at how bad my pc would struggle to play COD4.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 7, 2007)

Well, I just bought CoD4 today at about 1pm est...and i played it for about 2 hrs on single player, got pretty far, but just went to play multiplayer after that.  Its amazing!!! definitely a game to get for online.  although it is kinda fun to play by yourself every once and a while.  graphix are amazing with my 8800gts on xp. so yes it is dx9. but still, quite astonishing graphix.  tis very fun to play so far.  but yes, online is the best part of that game...if you install punk buster also...


----------



## newconroer (Nov 7, 2007)

At least you can get into the multi. Lots of folks, including myself just get repeated ten second server timeouts.

I love how in the Readme, they say that they don't support port forwarding and have no information to provide.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 7, 2007)

newconroer said:


> At least you can get into the multi. Lots of folks, including myself just get repeated ten second server timeouts.
> 
> I love how in the Readme, they say that they don't support port forwarding and have no information to provide.



This game requires that port 28960 be opened for both UDP and TCP.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 7, 2007)

It still has connection issues.

It's all over the CharlieDelta boards and many other places.

IW was just tinkering with the master server earlier, but did not fix the timeout problem.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah man. I was hoping the port thing would work. I still have the same problem. I can only connect to one or two servers. Oh well. Guess that will give me some time to beat the single player before the multi takes over my life.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 7, 2007)

Well the multi won't take over your life if you're looking for something different than COD2 or something more realistic.

It's the same old story. You can shoot 'from the hip,' with better accuracy at fifty yards, than when aimed down the iron sights.
It's just COD2 with a new theme and skinning.


Too bad the SP is so short.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 7, 2007)

newconroer said:


> Well the multi won't take over your life if you're looking for something different than COD2 or something more realistic.
> 
> It's the same old story. You can shoot 'from the hip,' with better accuracy at fifty yards, than when aimed down the iron sights.
> It's just COD2 with a new them and skinning.
> ...



You mean like BF2 vs BF2142...  same game but different age...


----------



## newconroer (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, it feels just like COD2, or any of the previous CODs for that matter, but the 'modern' theme.

It's not terrible, and the SP is quite fun, but it's not the new team strategy FPS game. Sadly enough Vegas and GRAW2 are still leading that department.

It feels like a mod for Unreal Tournament.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2007)

I just beat it last night and it took me about 6 hours on normal. HOWEVER.....without ruining anything it has a TON of replay value. Its one of the best games Iv played in a few years. For me it was better than Bioshock. But then again I am a nut for "warfare" games. Also the plot was something a little deeper than I expected. Very good indeed.


----------



## ghost101 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, the game selected hardened as the difficulty level for me. Its been really enjoyable until after the assassination where you have to hold out for the chopper to arrive. Then about 25-30 or so men with a couple of dogs charge at you and its near impossible to survive  . All my claymores were used up in the first wave. So basically im stuck.  . Anyone know any good sniping spots?

/rant

Amazing game though.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 9, 2007)

Ghost, the claymores do help. You should plant most of them as far forward as you can but not too close together that they trigger one another and waste multiple clays at a time. Put any left over clays, back behind the right side ticket booth, so if they flank you...etc.

You can help buy yourself some time, by sniping the guys coming down the ropes outta the choppers. It's pretty rough trying to pick them all off, but even half would help. 

Then swing over to the left side, where your mate is sniping from (damn forgot his name already!) and pick off any stragglers who are northwest of you ( I don't mean northwest in relation to the real map, I just mean in front of you and to the left), where the first chopper dropped them off. Then, quickly start picking off guys who are running far right, keep them at bay. 

Hurry over to that right ticket booth where you dropped the last claymore, and hide in there, popping up to pick off guys now and again. Make sure to clear any that rush you. Not necessarily because they get too close to you physically, but rather that as soon as they get to the front-most cars, they start chucking huge loads of grenades, as I'm sure you've seen. 90% of the time hiding in that booth, and staying low you can avoid the nade-fest, but definatley take them out ASAP. 

Once you've cleared that initial wave, and the nader-nuts, the reinforcement wave in the far back of the apartments will start coming. Hopefully some of your clays will still be helpful, and you have time to pick them off as well. 

When the chopper comes, don't hesitate, grab him and get inside. Switch to your assualt rifle(hopefully you swapped your pistol for an AK-47 at some point!). Two or three guys will rush the ramp, as the rest of your guys are boarding. Spray them down, then as you lift off, drop a nade.


It's a bit of luck too, but mainly just suppressing the onslaught. If you pick off the right guys, at the right time, your teammate does his share, and does it well, as he's scripted to shoot certain enemies based on which ones you shoot, or so it seems.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice post newconroer. Has your mind changed a little about this game? I agree its short but I found it like a good book or a movie. You cant stop playing it until its done. Iv played games (STALKER) that were way longer but couldn't hold my attention near as well. 

Have you ever gotten attached to a character in a video game before? I could care less most of the time but for some reason I got a little attached to some of the characters in this one. weird. :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2007)

is the LAN play on par with cod2? we've played cod2 to death at the lans here, and we're looking for the next LAN game with DM and TDM, and Cod4 is just the first one i thought of...

anyone with opinions on gameplay for 4-12 people?


----------



## peach1971 (Nov 9, 2007)

CoD4 looks and feels like the best war shooter EVER to me.
Such brilliant atmosphere!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2007)

Mussels said:


> is the LAN play on par with cod2? we've played cod2 to death at the lans here, and we're looking for the next LAN game with DM and TDM, and Cod4 is just the first one i thought of...
> 
> anyone with opinions on gameplay for 4-12 people?



Very much on par gameplay wise (Better). Almost the same thing except the inclusion of air strikes and "perks". If COD2 is what you play now then you WILL NOT be disappointed with this installment.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2007)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Very much on par gameplay wise (Better). Almost the same thing except the inclusion of air strikes and "perks". If COD2 is what you play now then you WILL NOT be disappointed with this installment.



you got perks/could call in arty in Cod:UO, i guess its teh same as that?


----------



## Apa (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't understand why so many complain about CoD4 and its graphics. It looks great, runs great at high settings, and gameplay is nice too (but that's the only thing that really remembers me of CoD2).
I find the game much better-looking than CoD2, and also more fun than CoD2. The only thing worth complaining about is, as pretty much everyone else says, is that it's way to SHORT! I started playing after I got home, and I beat the game during the evening.

This is the best CoD so far.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2007)

Mussels said:


> you got perks/could call in arty in Cod:UO, i guess its teh same as that?



Exactly like that. Only with jets and choppers. The Perks have to do with the weapons like BF2. If the multi had vehicles then it would be perfect for lan/internet.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 9, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> CoD4 looks and feels like the best war shooter EVER to me.
> Such brilliant atmosphere!



I dunno. GoW is pretty damn amazing on the PC.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 9, 2007)

It seems (and I myself am partially guilty as well) that many people were hoping (even though they knew better), that COD 4 would be more realistic, at least via the PC version; something similar to old R6, Ghost Recon, and possibly even as ruthless as SWAT 4. But really, we were just kidding ourselves.

We should have known that it was COD2 more or less, and that a ranking system with points scoring was destined to give it a SOCOM feel.

If you were looking for something more realistic, consider these obvious flaws that they didn't address, that we've seen in COD2 and other 'shooter' games. It may make you reconsider...



1. Insta-prone: This is when you can run around and drop straight to a prone no matter where you are or what you are doing, to not only gain accuracy quickly, but to avoid taking damage, as well as confusing your enemy(throwing off his aim). This was a big problem in COD2 and BF2 (though they fixed it in BF2). Basically when someone does this to you, you should just laugh, because they're essentially saying "I suck, I had to do it or else you would have killed me!"


2. Jump shooting : This is something that you take with a grain of salt. In self-promoted fragfest games like UT, Quake and etc, this is very common and accepted. There's no qualms about the process. Yet in games like CounterStrike, COD2 and COD4, it was an aggrivating maneuver that gained you movement and evasion advantages, while allowing you to still be a threat to your enemy in terms of outgoing fire/shooting. As previously mentioned, we accept it openly in known fragfest games, but it's extremely out of place in any product that is centered around anything relating to historical warfare. Could you imagine a civil war game with guys jump shooting musket guns? Then trying to 'Jump Reload' them? You'd have to have slow down bullet time effects just to stay in the air long enough to reload those ancient weapons.


3. Turbo straffing: Again, like with Jump Shooting, Turbo Straffing is openly accepted in fragfest games; titles where most of the avatars or characters are super human in size and strength and endurance, or are armored with a special body suit that increases their abilities.
Yet when it comes to anything in the theater of realism, it's sorely out of place. I don't know about you, but shooting an assault rifle is pretty hard. Shooting an assault rifle while moving is exceptionally hard. Shooting an assault rifle while moving back and forth, side to side non stop is a ridiculous notion in terms of both accuracy and stamina. To give yourself an idea of how ludicrous it is: Stand up from your computer, back up a few feet and give yourself some space. Don't wear anything heavy(sweaters, jackets, shoes etc)or have anything in your hands. Now, attempt to straffe like you do in the game, moving back and forth left and right constantly. Notice how awkward that feels? Can you see yourself tiring out soon? Stop, and while you get your breath, think about how difficult it would be to do that with thirty+ lbs. of military equipment and gear on, while under fire, while trying to retain even a SLIGHT bit of accuracy....WHILE on the move...??? Think you can still do it? Think you might even throw a jump move or insta-prone in there too?


4. Hip Shooting: The game rewards you more for using open 'hip shooting' rather than iron sight aiming. This was to be expected though, and it won't change for these types of games. Obviously a sniper rifle will require a scope most often, but an assault rifle or pistol would, unfortunatley, be better used without the sights in this game. Either the accuracy for non sights is too high, or it's too low for sight mode(s).

5. Throw back grenades: Yes, it COULD happen, but most likely only in the movies. When you see a grenade you run like a son of a bitch; you don't pull out some cinematic move and grab it like Rambo and try to throw it back. 


6. MP engine: It's built the same as COD2. All of the online and network connectivity woes of COD2 have reared their ugly head with COD4, thanks to poor master server designs, limited connectivity options and the lovely punk buster module.


Naturally, these aren't a big deal to most players, because A) They like how COD2/4 plays and B) They haven't a clue what realism is, and nor do the developers, so it works out quite well.


With that said, if you just accept that it's not realistic, and doesn't seem that it was intended to be, you can swallow it's faults a bit easier and focus on what it is good for.

Which unfortunatley isn't much when it comes to MP. If you liked COD2 and you like modern warfare, then this is probably your deal though and worth a purchase.

If you don't, for whatever various reasons, then you probably won't spend much time playing it, SP or MP. The game is fun, no doubt, but it's 'par' for MP, and a tad over average for SP, which as we all can agree is considerably short and means I wouldn't expect anyone to pay more than twenty bucks for it. Would you pay more than twenty dollars for a mod or an expansion; because that's pretty much what COD4 is.


Sound 6
Graphics 8
Presentation 8.5
Gameplay 8 (6 native, but another two points for the cinematic style action)
Replay value  SP: 5 MP 8


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 9, 2007)

kind of an odd ending one minute your watching the credits and then your thrown into another mission..overall one of the best games i have played in a very long time


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 9, 2007)

for a 7GB game there should be more than 5 hours of play.

probably a bunch of MP maps hopefully

the game does use the Unreal3 engine so i might just be a bunch of high res textures.

so goodbye to your HD space as DX10 games come out.


----------



## ghost101 (Nov 9, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> the game does use the Unreal3 engine so i might just be a bunch of high res textures.



It uses its own proprietary engine.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 9, 2007)

ghost101 said:


> It uses its own proprietary engine.



oh it does. i was thinking of MOHA.

regardless its alot of high-res textures.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 9, 2007)

One of the best single player stories I have ever played and Im not even finished yet!


----------



## Casheti (Nov 9, 2007)

Okay, I've just finished the Single Player. Very disappointed with the length, maybe 5 or 6 hours at most.

The one thing I think is truly amazing about this game is the TV Operator Level (for those who know me, know I have a passion for TV and FLIR and blowing stuff up), and it was so freakin' awesome!





































The sniper level was also cool. Firing that weapon is like firing God. It was neat how you had to look at the flag on the guy's car to see which way the wind was blowing, and there was an actual 1s delay between firing and the bullet hitting him, so it was actually important.

I pwnt him in teh head!


----------



## rangerone766 (Nov 9, 2007)

did your spotter see his arm blow off on the head shot?

i like the game the multi is cool. and the single player is good too. everyone complains about it being short, but remember bf2. it didnt even have a single mode. these games are built around the multi player aspect and they did a good job on this one.

i just suck at fps games but love to play them. i get so mad i want to break something when i die over and over. but i still play it.


----------



## rampage (Nov 9, 2007)

im only abiut half way into the SP missions and ive been totaly been sucked into MP, IMO is the new Counter Strike..   
mp is fast and free flowing with level upgrades like extra weapons  and perks (eg better aiming, more dammage, more health (there just the basics) and the ability to create custom profiles (engeneer,assault, sniper) with your unlocked perks and weapons.
UAV's, air strikes, choppers can be called in at anytime (to aquire these u need multiple kills with out dieing)
other things have sucked me in as well if you complete little taskes in game (eg 25,75,150 kills with a weapon, 25 head shots with a weapon) it will unlock extra items like silencers and better weapon sites.
i know this is starting to sound more like a review but pplz if there is one game u buy, make it COD4 just for the MP. im hooked


----------



## Casheti (Nov 9, 2007)

rangerone766 said:


> did your spotter see his arm blow off on the head shot?
> 
> i like the game the multi is cool. and the single player is good too. everyone complains about it being short, but remember bf2. it didnt even have a single mode. these games are built around the multi player aspect and they did a good job on this one.
> 
> i just suck at fps games but love to play them. i get so mad i want to break something when i die over and over. but i still play it.



Lol yes he did. Oh well 

It's such bullsh1t when you're prone in the grass, and people walk right by you and don't see you.

And when you're crawling under the trucks and stuff, you would blatantly get seen.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2007)

1. Insta-prone: Personaly I have been shot at. More than once. Trust me when I say there is such thing as "Insta-prone". Taking cover and getting low is one of the very basics of CQB and open combat.

2. Jump shooting : I fully agree. Bunny hopping is a pain in the ass but it is just a game and the guys with the highest scores dont tend to do this.

3. Turbo strafing: I agree but how would you change this and still make the game fun? By the way 30lbs. would be a dream. Try 80lbs. 120lbs with a sally pack. Also an "assault rife" depending on the caliber is usually a pretty light load. Personally I have shot .223 with one arm no problem. M21 on the other hand uses .308 and no one I know could do it.

4. Hip Shooting: I agree for the most part. But then again it depends on the type of gun your using. You dont need to aim to much with a shotgun and if you already have the stock to shoulder you dont even have to aim that much with a rifle and or pistol due to the closeness of most combat.

5. Throw back grenades: Yes it does happen. More often than not. If you see one land near your "9" to your "3" and if your with you squad then you better damn sure not run unless everyone is.

6. MP engine: 100% agreed.

Just  remember when you play "realistic" games like GRAW and RB6: Vegas that they are FAR from realistic. Intel is perfect in these games. That NEVER happens. Guns jam in real life. Most SF use proven weapon systems. All of this new stuff your seeing in Tom Clancy games is unproven and in a lot of ways inferior to some things. So enjoy them all as GAMES. None of them are "realistic".


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 9, 2007)

If you want more realistic,try red orchestra on steam.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 10, 2007)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 1. Insta-prone: Personaly I have been shot at. More than once. Trust me when I say there is such thing as "Insta-prone". Taking cover and getting low is one of the very basics of CQB and open combat.
> 
> 2. Jump shooting : I fully agree. Bunny hopping is a pain in the ass but it is just a game and the guys with the highest scores dont tend to do this.
> 
> ...





1. Of course people drop to prone, especially when ambushed. Yet you don't prone on someone five feet away, just to 'dodge' any potential bullets they may spray. You fire on them. You also don't prone-stand-run every two seconds.

2. The guys with the highest scores DO do it. They use all the cheezy quirks. And scoring/ranked games only give them more incentive.

3. The answer to that is easy. SLOOOOOOOW it down. If you try to straffe too much, you stumble or trip; as well as accuracy goes right out the window. I was being generous about the thirty lbs. I'm aware a lot of infantry and special ops carry ridiculous loads. Regardless of how light the weapon may be, that added weight not only interfers with your aiming ease, but also your movement.

4. Hip shooting is the last thing you want to do, no matter the weapon. I wouldn't put a SAW on my hip and try and shoot it, lol no thanks. Shotguns may not always be fired while looking down the sights, but you definatley shoulder lock them. There is no Duke Nukem action with a SWAT team. An assault rifle will just recoil all to hell. And yes, you can miss with a pistol from ten feet. Unfortunatley, even special ops don't shoot like Steven Segal.


5. Will have to agree to disagree about the nades. The more important problem is that if you are out of range of 'throw back,' you can run up and grab one and throw it back. I know that some soldiers might like to play saviour, and try to save the day with some action hero move, but combat is not always as epic as 'band of brothers.'

6. Good 



I don't think Vegas is realistic, at least not in comparison to old R6 or SWAT series. I was very dissapointed in Vegas in fact. The comment about intel is entirely true, but that's all games for the most part. Guns do jam, but not in COD4 .

I've long failed to see the point of creating realistic environments, if the other variables are not realistic as well, or at least strive to be. The whole concept of detailed atmosphere is to create immersion. So likewise physics should as well.

It's just another consequence of graphics over gameplay.




The first (ship/boat) and last (airplane) were probably the best missions in the SP. They didn't suffer from an over abundance of retarded enemies, and terrible player-team AI. They were properly paced for the situation, and included nice action. 

The rest of the missions also included some of the same nice action and storyline features, but were riddled and plagued by an absurd amount of enemies, unsupportive teammates (except in the sniper level), extreme leeway and forgiveness in the amount of punishment you could take, and were way too linear. 




You can't even turn the damned music off, but I guess it didn't matter as there was very little about the game that required any tactical thinking based on sounds or situational awareness. To add insult to injury, you have to endure a cheezy in-house rap song during the credits, to which I finally saved myself from, by remembering that it was the music I couldn't turn off, not my headphones 


Everything about this game screams arcade shooter.


It's not that I don't like it AT ALL, just very dissapointed that A) It has some neat features and yet doesn't capitalize; B) That for whatever reason developers still continue to make these games. And it's pretty much a fruitless venture, arguing with people who DO like it, because they like it for the exact reasons I don't.  As far as I'm concerned, the expectations and the desires of the gaming community is really really poor these days; yet is they who help influence the type of games that are made. If we support crap, then they'll continue making crap.



I would really love to see Novalogic, Redstorm and Irrational get together and put out a mixed CQC and field-ops game, where you had to do your own reconnaisance in order to approach a mission. And I was about to lay down a sleu of other great ideas but, I just can't be arsed, it's a shattered dream ;/


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

It doesnt matter... its a bloody game. If you can get addicted and enjoy it its done its job.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2007)

1. I didn't understand what you meant the first time. I see what you mean. A sharp parry or kneel would be more "realistic".

2. I guess this is more based off of personal experience more than anything.

3. Yeah to make it more realistic that would work. But I doubt it would be any fun.

4. When you say "aim" I'm going to assume you mean using front and rear sights. This only happens in open combat with some good distance between you and your target. Most combat is on the fly and close. 99% of the time only the front sight is used.

Its more of an "indicator" of which way the gun is pointed. If you are properly trained its about all you need. This is why front sights are usually nuclear (glow in the dark). I'm telling you this out of experience.

5. Again open combat is different then CQB. If you run then your squad will go down. Youll live but not for long. If the nade is in reaching distance why not toss it back? Remeber in most games your charecter is an experience soldier. Not some 18 year old kid who just got drafted.

6. Done here 

I can go over tons of things to make a game "realistic" but why? Combat isnt fun. Games that get to close fail. "First to Fight" comes to mind. It looked like a game. Felt like a game. But the tactics were very real. How many people you know talk about it?

Show me a combat game that gives you a better comradery feel than COD4? I felt for "Lt. Price" and "Gaz". As for the rap song in the end I think its more of a joke than anything. Its funny as hell. Enjoy the game for what it is.

When you see a hot blonde do you wonder if she has brains? Or do you just try and bang the shit out of her and move on?


----------



## X800 (Nov 10, 2007)

This game rocks  and it is as good im expected it to be.Just play its fun.


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 10, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> If you want more realistic,try red orchestra on steam.



Or ArmA: Armed Assault


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 10, 2007)

COD4 is  (PC and 360)

I love it because you get to be a member of the greatest armed unit in the world, the British S.A.S


----------



## bassmasta (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd love to see more games like STALKER where you slow down when you carry stuff.  ammo is damn heavy, and you don't fire a whole magazine in automatic unless it's a mounted weapon.  even then, you still have to remember that ammo is damn heavy.  and in open combat, you're probably moving long distances, over rough terrain, while trying to maintain a tactical advantage.  find something that weighs about as much as a bullet, get 90 more to simulate some magazines, and then go runing about your house for a while.  ammo is cheap, but damn heavy.  that makes it the most expensive thing to a soldier


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> COD4 is  (PC and 360)
> 
> I love it because you get to be a member of the greatest armed unit in the world, the British S.A.S



You mean American Delta Force


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 11, 2007)

American delta force is no way better than the sas.They ARE the best fighting unit in the world,even the americans have used them before.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> COD4 is  (PC and 360)
> 
> I love it because you get to be a member of the greatest armed unit in the world, the British S.A.S



what about the aussies SAS? 

My half-brother was in the US delta forces, moved over here and is now in the SAS. He seems to think the SAS is more badass, as theres less of them they're better trained and more well equipped.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2007)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You mean American Delta Force



The Delta Force is basically the US version of the S.A.S, but the British S.A.S are still the elite of the elite


----------



## Steevo (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't feel like the crap games with issues that we PC games have been getting are worth the money they ask for them. I just bought BF2 from newegg for $9.99 and had some issues, driver updates, and a patch later and it work s OK. But that is all it is worth. $9.99



I feel suckered by buying Test Drive Unlimited at full retail. But I feel that we as a gamer community have only ourselves to blame for the issues that they leave, if enough of us stand together the game companies will have to listen. 



But oh well.



I hope that COD4 is going to be worth it, no issues, good gameplay, and some custom maps.


----------



## technicks (Nov 11, 2007)

For sure it's worth it.
It's by far the best game i have ever played. I like it more then Crysis.
I don't how long the game is but if it's 6/8 hours it's really woth the price.
My advice playing this game is to set it at difficult from the start.
That will keep you busy long enough.

The games looks great, the shooting is  
Overall i would rate this game a 9+


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> American delta force is no way better than the sas.They ARE the best fighting unit in the world,even the americans have used them before.



We "use" anyone we can. I wasn't trashing the SAS. I know their history and then some. However as an American I HAVE to disagree. Our current troops now have about double field experience of most other countries in the alliance. Not that its a good thing.

Im just saying our current SF being 101st, 82nd, Delta, Re-con, SEALS and Pathfinders have been a little more active lately. This tends to give us an advantage over anyone. Including the current SAS. (not that they haven't been active also.)

As far as equipment goes we tend to share with our brothers over the pond. And vis-versa. To say one has better equipment than the other is just plain stupid. You have a pint in our honor and we will go invert a keg in yours and lets go blow something up.


----------



## bassmasta (Nov 11, 2007)

i'm not completely sure as to how the gear stacks up, as I'm not in the special forces, but I am in the Navy, and I can say that we have transported troops around before.  it seems to me that the S.A.S. spend alot more time training and take better care of their equipment.  also, their scores are better than ours when we practice boarding-party drills.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 11, 2007)

technicks said:


> For sure it's worth it.
> It's by far the best game i have ever played. I like it more then Crysis.
> I don't how long the game is but if it's 6/8 hours it's really woth the price.
> My advice playing this game is to set it at difficult from the start.
> ...



And once the SP get's aggrivating, boring, or repetetive, then go enjoy some MP action. It's fast, brutal and just flat out fun! At least in my perspective, I've played more MP than SP so far in COD4, and I'm hooked. Granted I want to see squad abilities in the MP, and hope they do implement the Co-op, make more specified spawning, etc, for straight out of the chute it's a worthy game IMO. 

The graphics are good, the sounds are good, the action is great, the overall feeling in the game is very enjoyable! I have recommended it to all of my gamer buddies locally, and they all agree with me! But everyone has different wants/requirements, and no one game can be for everyone, even if just within the same genre.

I give this game a 9/10 atm, I'm only about an hour into the SP, then I gotta go get some MP action, I have my custom MP4 w/red dot sight, silencer, desert camo, etc. Good stuff!


----------



## SpeedyVT (Nov 11, 2007)

COD4 mp is one of the best. I bought it expecting another COD2 but received something better.  By far its more realistic than its older titles. The health regen is like 10 secs longer than previous and depending on the gun you can die in really fast, cook nades. toss them back! More is there too, but I did notice a few bugs while playing it that came from the COD2 when playing multi-player sometimes the gun wont fire or connection glitch where it will have difficulty connecting to online servers. But other than that there is only a few other not really big problems.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 12, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> It doesnt matter... its a bloody game. If you can get addicted and enjoy it its done its job.



I want to put that in my sig but I don't got enough room. Ugh, the irony of life.

@Mailman

I wouldn't mind so much, about non sight shooting in these games, if they removed the virtual crosshair from the screens and the physics were really good. That would pretty much force people to use at least one sight, if they wanted any sort of half decent accuracy.

But I guess that would be too hard huh? Go figure? 


As for the nade throw back, I'd probably be a dumbass hero and throw it back..but it's like every damned grenade in COD4 can be thrown back. Why the hell doesn't your mates throw them back too? It's a bit over the top, and that was my original problem with it.


"I can go over tons of things to make a game "realistic" but why? Combat isnt fun. Games that get to close fail. "First to Fight" comes to mind. It looked like a game. Felt like a game. But the tactics were very real. How many people you know talk about it?"


I have no qualms about the fact that the people who want combat simulation are in a minority. The problem is that the more companies keep feeding the lesser realistic games, the larger the community grows that supports them, and it continues and continues, until that previously mentioned minority might be even more slim and have even less of a voice.


I'm not going to address the camaraderie point, it's a game... I hope you understand 
As for the hotblonde, yes, I often wonder whether lovely looking women, or men ( no I don't swing, but they are also subject to this generalisation) are intelligent, or morally driven or etc. Hell, if I hadn't I wouldn't found my Mrs.  



Quote: Bassmasta
"I'd love to see more games like STALKER where you slow down when you carry stuff. ammo is damn heavy, and you don't fire a whole magazine in automatic unless it's a mounted weapon. even then, you still have to remember that ammo is damn heavy. and in open combat, you're probably moving long distances, over rough terrain, while trying to maintain a tactical advantage. find something that weighs about as much as a bullet, get 90 more to simulate some magazines, and then go runing about your house for a while. ammo is cheap, but damn heavy. that makes it the most expensive thing to a soldier"


Aye, indeed.



On the arguement of special forces, you guys are forgetting that the S.A.S. work in smaller groups than Special Detachment Delta.

The navy SEALs are the most prominent special ops group in the world (at least by general common knowledge), though if you want to see some serious nutters, check out the Air Force Pararescue detachment http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_Force_Pararescue.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2007)

call of duty 4 plays better and looks better on my machine than crysis.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 12, 2007)

Steevo said:


> I don't feel like the crap games with issues that we PC games have been getting are worth the money they ask for them. I just bought BF2 from newegg for $9.99 and had some issues, driver updates, and a patch later and it work s OK. But that is all it is worth. $9.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel the same way. I returned TDU because it was so crap.

CoD4 though I bought with the intention of trading-in once I finished the SP. There's no way I'll ever trade it in now I've played it lol.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 13, 2007)

anyone who wishes to be schooled xfire me @ infernus1986

i just went un defeated 4 rounds in a row in FFA so i could use some compitetion


----------



## peach1971 (Nov 13, 2007)

> call of duty 4 plays better and looks better on my machine than crysis.



Indeed.
CryEngine can go home.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Nov 13, 2007)

The CryEngine is technically superior to whatever engine CoD4 uses, there shouldn't be any doubt. The maps in CoD4 are small and linear in comparison to anything in Crysis or that the CryEngine 2 is capable of.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 13, 2007)

That's a silly arguement. The engine in cod4 is outdated...

Anyways, more MP action = me having to spend extra effort holding my own against kids that I clearely shot down, but they're still lying on the ground because of their lame 'perk,' enhanced health. "Perks," oi vey...

The best part though, is when you start dominating them, in a technical way, and they get frustrated that their instapronesuperjumpwtfbbqsaucenoscopeheadshots maneuvers no longer work. They then start coming after you personally. It's hilarious when you get several chasing you around, totally ignoring any teamwork (not like there's any teamwork in the first place) and then because they're all bunched up on the prowl, your teammates catch them in the back.

I get zero enjoyment out of the game if I'm trying... but going into public servers and just mucking with all the rank-up players is great fun. Reminds me of post SOCOM 1 days:

"DUDE YOU WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO SHOOT ME!!"
"Oh? So this game isn't about shooting people?"
"Well yes it is but not in this server!" 
"Oh, why's that?" 
*another person*->
"Dude you n00b, this is rank up"
"Yes, I am a newb, what's rank-up, really I don't know?!?" 
"It's where..well it's a game played just to increase your rank with points" 
"So you don't kill anyone?" 
"Yes you do, but only one team, then you switch and stuff.."
*silence*... 
"Oh, okay, so ..like what's the point?" 
"Point?...erm to get a high rank"  
*silence, then me speaking* ->
"So does your mom know?"
"What? Knows what?"
"That you play with your E-Penis this often?" 
-> booted  

Lol, same old shit.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 13, 2007)

sounds like you where playing on Xbox thats the whole reason i refuse to play any fps on 360 because all there is is little kids using every glitch and whore move in the game and swearing that there so awesome because they are the highest rank in the game but will refuse to play the way its supposed to be played without glitching cause then they get pwned


----------



## LonGun (Nov 13, 2007)

newconroer said:


> 1. Of course people drop to prone, especially when ambushed. Yet you don't prone on someone five feet away, just to 'dodge' any potential bullets they may spray. You fire on them. You also don't prone-stand-run every two seconds.
> 
> 2. The guys with the highest scores DO do it. They use all the cheezy quirks. And scoring/ranked games only give them more incentive.
> 
> ...



Thanks man for the advises.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Nov 13, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> sounds like you where playing on Xbox thats the whole reason i refuse to play any fps on 360 because all there is is little kids using every glitch and whore move in the game and swearing that there so awesome because they are the highest rank in the game but will refuse to play the way its supposed to be played without glitching cause then they get pwned



I really don't think the maturity that players display is that much better on PC, unless you're in a clan server where a lot of it's members are on and that's IF it's a respectable clan that isn't made up of the same kinds of people that are annoying to play against. It can be bad and great on either PC or Console, depends on who you play with.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 13, 2007)

Lopez0101 said:


> I really don't think the maturity that players display is that much better on PC, unless you're in a clan server where a lot of it's members are on and that's IF it's a respectable clan that isn't made up of the same kinds of people that are annoying to play against. It can be bad and great on either PC or Console, depends on who you play with.



Erm...it is. A hell of a lot. I've not run into a single server that has had anybody screaming "Cheat!" "Hacker!" or swearing their heads off, and I've been playing virtually non-stop since I got it.

Although like other games, once they get on that's when it'll all go tits up. Enjoy it while you can guys!


----------



## newconroer (Nov 13, 2007)

While I agree that the consoles often suffer more of the less mature player base, I have been playing it on the PC only.

And I'm well aware of the potential of some fun action, provided people aren't mucking about all the time, but the style of gameplay and the rank/points just give them so much more incentive to screw off.



I also know that I could have a better chance, if I setup some 'perks,' but I really cannot be bothered. I feel so dirty running around with 'enhanced health,' like wtf is this? Unreal Tournament?


----------



## vega22 (Nov 14, 2007)

hardcore servers FTW


come on you know it, the "fun mode" is just cod2 with more eye candy and newwer toys, hardcore is so much better and it adds another dimension to the gameplay.

sp was good, i nearly gave up on it about halfway thru as it was starting to get a bit samey untill a m8 told me about some of the later missions, so i went back and, it just gets better all the way till the end.


----------



## francis511 (Nov 16, 2007)

5 or 6 hrs right, but it`s not like it`s a SHORT game or anything.


----------



## Darknova (Nov 16, 2007)

francis511 said:


> 5 or 6 hrs right, but it`s not like it`s a SHORT game or anything.



4 hours. That is short.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2007)

I just completed this and I must say the game is superb!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 17, 2007)

I just got this game a few hours ago for my Xbox 360, and only played it for five minutes because of Basketball...from what I played though the game is amazing, it looks great too. Can't really say too much about it but I'm enjoying what I see and I'll be playing it all night long tonight (after the Lakers game)...


----------



## Davidelmo (Nov 17, 2007)

Completed it the other day.

It was short but sweet IMO. I really enjoyed it.

I don't think the game is supposed to be realistic. Besides, realism isn't fun. You'd have less weapons, you probably wouldn't use enemy weapons, you'd have less ammo. One shot and you're pretty much screwed etc.

Some of the firefights are INSANE. Yes there are an unrealistic amount of enemies, but it's a while since I felt that much adrenaline in a game! When you're being shot at, and you take cover and bullets are still coming through the walls.

As for the AI.. I actually though it was rather good. I saw my team-mates throw back grenades on several occasions. I also had a few enemies throw them back at me, quite often killing me. On higher difficulties, the enemies are pretty smart too, and they will shoot through places where you cover, or they will flank to come and get you instead of standing still waiting while you reload.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 17, 2007)

my favorite mission is the gunship mission where you shoot at the enemies from the air!


----------



## LonGun (Nov 17, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> my favorite mission is the gunship mission where you shoot at the enemies from the air!



Yea I know you can see them flying all over the place down there. It's very funny. Also the breath-taking sniper mission where you and your captain have to crawl when the enemy passing by. Pretty damn cool. Oh and the dogs too lol.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 17, 2007)

LonGun said:


> Yea I know you can see them flying all over the place down there. It's very funny. Also the breath-taking sniper mission where you and your captain have to crawl when the enemy passing by. Pretty damn cool. Oh and the dogs too lol.



The dogs freaked me out at first, I didn't know what to do...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 17, 2007)

Do the players on the PC get matched up with players in Xbox 360 like in Rainbow Six: Vegas? Or is it independent?


----------



## newconroer (Nov 18, 2007)

No, they don't, and thank God for that.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> The dogs freaked me out at first, I didn't know what to do...



yea haha. i actually jumped in my chair. i wasnt really sure they were dogs or anything and i just started spraying bullets wildly about! the dogs are FAST!


----------



## bassmasta (Nov 18, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my entire team was just wiped out by one guy... we all agree that the killcam shows what appears to be an aimbot.  how horrible can you be to make an aimbot so soon?


----------



## newconroer (Nov 18, 2007)

When there's virtual rank and statistics at stake....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 18, 2007)

haha an aimbot already. not that surprising! oh well, there goes the fun multiplayer.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 21, 2007)

Aye, there's rank up client side hack, aimbot, increased health, unlimited nades and ammunition (+no reload), wall hack, fulltime UAV... the list goes on.

I wouldn't mind it so much, if they stuck to deathmatch servers and let the teamplayers play as a team, but they just come in to the TDM rooms and run up the score. It's laughable when you got a cheater on the other side with a shitload of kills and points, yet his team still loses.

And I have to say, in a sort of Unreal Tournament kind of way, it's not TOO bad when things are a bit coordinated. You may die, you may lose, but there's a momentary sense of accomplishment when working as a team. I could find this in many other games, but they're not near as populated anymore, or 'current.' It's just a shame about the cheaters, and then the issue is compounded when you have the constant grenade lobbying and airstrikes.

I was playing with this girl, she thought it was cute to use the grenade launcher. I told her that it seems fun, but she needed to work on NOT using it. So there she was, trying to team play, trying to be tactical, and doing fairly well, just using some basic common sense. Sure enough though, everytime she made headway, it was like the Allies invading Normandy - hellfire all over the place with the airstrikes and nade launching.

She was like 'well, it's fun and all but they just keep doing what I was doing and I won't get any kills.' I tried to stress to her that the score doesn't matter, but to no avail, so I agreed with her and said 'carry on.'

I'm really tempted to open up one of my gateway computers on the network and start hosting with a modified configuration.

No radar
No airstrikes
No perks
FULL friendly fire 
And if someone's ping breaks, say, 200 then they're booted. This can happen three times before they are banned. Reasoning behind this is that A) If their ping is that bad consistently then sorry, you have to go. And B) If you notice, at times, players' ping will hit 999 then come back down in about ten seconds. If you see this, they are using the rank up hack and the reason their ping is spiking, is because they're freezing a memory address in their game through an external program. It will then 'virtually' disconnect them but they don't leave the game, hence the lag.

I'd also monitor the game(s) from time to time. If anyone was running up the score in TDM or similar, yet the rest of their team was doing poorly, then they'd get the boot. I refuse to have 'score-runners' using unsuspecting innocent players as a shield so they can run off from the team trying to flank all the time and get easy kills. If they are that 'skilled' and 'legit,' then they should have no qualms about playing in a deathmatch. Though I know that if they did, they'd probably get rocked. They're the kinda people that get pwn3d in something like Quake or UT, so they come to games like COD/BF and use TDM as a way to score.

I'm sure I could think of some other things, but removing those elements would significantly change how people played.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 21, 2007)

i get the 999 ping when ever some software updates, like windoze or av or somthing, does that mean im hacking?


----------



## newconroer (Nov 21, 2007)

PB doesn't update that often, and it doesn't take long. If someone's spiking 999 numerous times over the course of an hour, or right at the end of each match then either something's wrong with their connection, or yes, they're doing the rank up. So as I said, either way, bad connection or hack, they're gone.


After enough 'hardcore' mode, non hardcore is awful. You really get a sense of how many bullets people eat before going down. There's only one way to play non hardcore, and that's balls to the wall knifing


----------

